#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Тантра (лекции современных западных буддистов для западной аудитории, в простом, понятном и доступном изложении)

## Владимир Николаевич

3—5 февраля 2017 года Москву посетил доктор философии Гарвардского университета Алекс Берзин — выдающийся переводчик и учитель Дхармы, ученик ценшаба Серконга Ринпоче и Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV и создатель «Библиотеки Берзина». В рамках своего визита доктор Берзин провел уикенд-семинар о буддийской тантре. Визит был организован московским буддийским центром «Ганден Тендар Линг», ассоциированным с международным Фондом поддержания махаянской традиции (ФПМТ), основанным ламой Тубтеном Еше и ламой Сопой Ринпоче. Семинар проводился в рамках модуля «Введение в тантру» образовательной программы «Открытие буддизма». 

Александр Берзин. Что такое тантра? Часть 1 

Александр Берзин. Что такое тантра? Часть 2 

Александр Берзин. Что такое тантра? Часть 3 

Александр Берзин. Что такое тантра? Часть 4 

Перевод: Евгений Бузятов
Видео: Роман Сухоставский
http://savetibet.ru

----------

Вадим Шу (03.10.2018), Шуньяананда (21.09.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Очень толковый буддолог, таких еще надо поискать.
Многие вопросы по Ваджраяне он разрешит. Можно только рекомендовать.
К сожалению ему пришлось принять участие в Тибетской политике.
Его поставили перед выбором либо участвуешь в линии партии, либо отлучим от библиотек.
Выбрал науку. Тихо в  отличии от бывшего буддолога Турмана, который кричал на каждом углу (как потерпевший).
эта сволочь (Турман) получал посвящения от старых лам гелугпы, которых потом  и предал, 
вместе с их линиями (где у всех и каждого был Пабонка).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

28 января 2020 года в Москве российский ученый и переводчик Бем Митруев прочитал лекцию «Космология тантры Калачакры: движение небесных тел». Бем Митруев с 1995 по 2005 гг. проходил обучение в Институте высших тибетологических исследований в Варанаси, Индия, где изучал тибетскую историю, поэзию, буддийскую философию, тибетский язык, санскрит и хинди. Получил степень ачарьи (магистр буддийской философии). В последние годы является переводчиком учений Далай-ламы для российских буддистов.

Бем Митруев. Космология тантры Калачакры: движение небесных тел 


Организаторы: Международный институт тибетских исследований Шанг Шунг (http://shangshunginstitute.ru/)
Видео: Роман Сухоставский http://savetibet.ru/

----------


## ЖеняДрай

Вот такая попытка есть:
https://youtu.be/75ISBvVsCTY

----------

Aion (26.01.2022)

----------

